# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Ученые обнаружили причину человеческих вздохов

## Irina

*Ученые из Университета Левена в Бельгии исследовали схемы дыхания и считают, что нашли причину того, почему человек вздыхает.* 

Это делается, дабы «перезагрузить» схемы дыхания, которые выбиваются из ритма, пишет NEWSru.com со ссылкой на Discovery News. Так наша респираторная система сохраняет гибкость.

В рамках исследования ученые отобрали 8 мужчин и 34 женщины, снабдив их футболками с сенсорами, которые фиксировали процесс дыхания, частоту пульса, уровень двуокиси углерода в крови в течение 20 минут, пока добровольцы просто спокойно сидели на одном месте.

С помощью сенсоров исследователи искали особые изменения, наступающие за периоды длиной в одну минуту, охватывающие вздохи, которые могут подтвердить или опровергнуть «гипотезу перезагрузки». Сенсоры показали искомые изменения. Действительно, дыхательная динамика отличалась до и после вздоха.

Сама «теория перезагрузки» опирается на идею того, что дыхание по природе своей динамично и в большей степени является хаотичной системой с большим количеством внешних и внутренних факторов, изменяющихся в зависимости от того, как много кислорода нам необходимо, что сохраняет наши легкие здоровыми и всегда готовыми к действию.

Для адекватной работы такая система требует баланса выразительных сигналов и произвольного «шума». Случайный «шум» в физиологической системе естественен. Он позволяет телу учиться гибко реагировать на неожиданные события. Вздыхание можно рассматривать как фактор «шума», так как его дыхательный объем вне диапазона. В проведенном эксперименте вздыхание было по объему в два раза больше обычного вдоха.

Вообще же дыхание определено конкретным объемом (интенсивностью), количеством вдыхаемого и выдыхаемого воздуха и определенным временем, отведенным на вдох и выдох. Эти характеристики разнятся в зависимости от момента. Когда легкие работают в одном режиме слишком долго, к примеру, если мы дышим медленно продолжительное время, они начинают изнашиваться, становясь более тугими и менее активными с точки зрения газообмена.

Вздыхание же способно «перезапустить» респираторную систему и расслабить альвеолы, что может сопровождаться ощущением облегчения. Но если слишком часто вздыхать, в дыхательную систему добавится чрезмерное количество «шума». Такое, например, происходит во время панических атак у людей. Хотя обратная связь между слишком частым вздыханием и возникновением панической атаки тоже прослеживается.

Ранее сообщалось, что дыхание через рот наносит серьезный вред здоровью детей. К таким результатам в ходе своего исследования пришел стоматолог из американского штата Нью-Джерси Йош Джефферсон. Джефферсон призывает обратить особое внимание на проблему ротового дыхания детей. «Дыхание через рот – медицинская проблема, которая касается почти каждой семьи. Это настоящая эпидемия, которая требует скорейшего решения. К сожалению, многие педиатры рекомендуют родителям просто выждать некоторое время – и проблема якобы уйдет сама по себе. Но правда заключается в том, что сама по себе эта проблема практически никогда не разрешается», – пишет Йош Джефферсон.

----------

